# A Estação Davis Vue de Santa Cruz da Lagoa - Açores



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

Finalmente chegou a minha Davis! Agora só falta monta-la para começar a funcionar.

Assim que tiver umas fotos depois colocarei aqui


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Finalmente chegou a minha Davis! Agora só falta monta-la para começar a funcionar.
> 
> Assim que tiver umas fotos depois colocarei aqui



Parabéns, mais um feliz proprietário de uma Davis 

Venham essas fotos


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Parabéns Miguel,


Venham de lá essas fotos da instalação e os respectivos dados online também 




.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Só agora vi o tópico, mas espero ansiosamente pelas fotografias da instalação.

Agora que o material é de topo, que a instalação também o seja.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Só agora vi o tópico, mas espero ansiosamente pelas fotografias da instalação.
> 
> Agora que o material é de topo, que a instalação também o seja.



Já está instalada e a funcionar!

O Local não é o melhor de todos! Mas entre aqueles onde me era possivel montar a estação é o mais indicado. Os unicos valores que poderão ser algo errados é o da velocidade do vento, pois é me impossivel colocar o estação no telhado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 08:11)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Já está instalada e a funcionar!
> 
> O Local não é o melhor de todos! Mas entre aqueles onde me era possivel montar a estação é o mais indicado. Os unicos valores que poderão ser algo errados é o da velocidade do vento, pois é me impossivel colocar o estação no telhado



O anemómetro pode ser separado do módulo principal.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O anemómetro pode ser separado do módulo principal.



Nas estações Davis Vantage Pro dá para fazer isso, mas neste modelo vantage vue, isso nao é possivel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Nas estações Davis Vantage Pro dá para fazer isso, mas neste modelo vantage vue, isso nao é possivel



Pois é, esqueci-me que era uma VUE.


----------

